# cocking leg



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

Why do some dogs not **** their legs? Our Bayley has never cocked his leg, he sometimes gives it a little go but his foot hardly comes off the floor!!

Is anything to do with having them neutered young?


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

How old is Bayley?


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

the cockong of the leg is to mark something as high as possible, so that other dogs know they have been their. theh are trying to say this is my patch stay out or im a big strong male. that is why you see some wee dog almost bent over backwords trying to pee as high up post as podsible. some dogs just never **** their leg as they are just not interested in marking the pee for the sake ol peeing, they just dont feel tye need to assert themselves in this way. 

is your boy nutered as most male dogs nuterd around 6 months old dont learn to **** their leg or just loose interest in doing it.


----------



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks for that. Bayley is 18 months old and was neutered at 6 months so perhaps that is the reason. I thought he may have wanted to scent with having Holly around but maybe he is a dog that is not interested!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

My neutered cav conitinued to **** his leg up against everything. He would go crazy at the vets spraying everywhere. I could never have another dog in our house as he would spray in the house afterwards.


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

Mine aren't neutered, Rascal cocks his leg , started around 11mths, Scamp still hasn't got the hang of it tho, have only seen him do it a handful of times !


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi there 

Oakley cocked at about 7 months old he is still intact (not neutered) ... I must tell you it was the highlight of my week when he first cocked, I was a bit emotional, kind of grown up action to see... yep I am full on soppy, I told everyone who would listen about it, even if they hate dogs & bored them with it ha ha ha

Oh and he has scented my kitchen bin too.. I was not impressed, he came in from the garden and cocked his leg up my kitchen bin.. marking !!!!


----------



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

Perhaps we should be glad Bayley doesn't **** his leg then!!! I have always thought he tends to be on the feminine side!!!!!!!!!! lol  but we love him all the same


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Nothing wrong with squatting ..... coming from a woman who knows ha ha ha... oh no JoJo got the giggles again


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

cockerpoo61 said:


> Perhaps we should be glad Bayley doesn't **** his leg then!!! I have always thought he tends to be on the feminine side!!!!!!!!!! lol  but we love him all the same


lol was walking with a friend who chears on the odd oacsion her 14 month old Gsd cocks his leg, lol their male Rottie pup(3 or 4 monts old i think)and their 6 year old female colli **** their legs more than he does lol she keeps calling him a big girl. but i know several very manley dogs who squaut lol so i told her not to worry


----------



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

We have thought because Bayley hasn't won a first prize yet in any of the fun dog shows we should put a little bow in his hair and sneak him into the Prettiest Bitch competition and he may have more chance than entering the most Handsome Hound as he never looks butch enough but he does look pretty! Bless him


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Wilf did nt **** his leg til he was 2 and even then it was intermittent, he will **** now whilst out but squats at home ... dont tell him I told you


----------



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

Just telling Bayley and Holly about Wilfs strange ways lol


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Did they snigger


----------



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

ohhhh yes Bayley is in stitches, he says it makes him feel more of a boy now lol


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Wee (play on words) would never laugh at a squatter in this house    pee how you want to pee ha ha ha


----------



## doodlebug (Jul 16, 2011)

i suspect most intact dogs will eventually **** their leg as they mature, but with regards to a dog who has been neutered early than he may never **** his leg because its linked to testosterone and early neutering means he never experienced that surge of hormones , tbh a lot of vets wont neuter until they start cocking their leg, i presume its to try to reduce the chances of dogs developing one of the serious conditions that early neutering can increase and to ensure he develops properly physically

http://www.doglistener.co.uk/medical/neuter.shtml


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

doodlebug said:


> i suspect most intact dogs will eventually **** their leg as they mature, but with regards to a dog who has been neutered early than he may never **** his leg because its linked to testosterone and early neutering means he never experienced that surge of hormones , tbh a lot of vets wont neuter until they start cocking their leg, i presume its to try to reduce the chances of dogs developing one of the serious conditions that early neutering can increase and to ensure he develops properly physically
> 
> http://www.doglistener.co.uk/medical/neuter.shtml


I have just read through quickly and I am shocked that dogs and bitches are spayed and neutered so early. I really had no idea...


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Dylan started cocking his leg at about 6-7 months. He was neutered at 8 months and still cocks his leg, but also squats if there is nothing interesting to **** it on, eg at home on the patio.


----------



## doodlebug (Jul 16, 2011)

Sezra said:


> I have just read through quickly and I am shocked that dogs and bitches are spayed and neutered so early. I really had no idea...


yes its terrible and a really common practice in the US i believe


----------

